# Hallmark: The Sounds Of Halloween Cd (1986)



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

found this in an old post 

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## Snoopy60

Thank you so much! Is this a cd-rip and is this the 1986 cd from hallmark?


halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> found this in an old post
> 
> RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

just checked the link it says you have to be rapidshare pro to download it. hmmm I can get you this one I imagine it'll be similar to the one you one.

Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Sounds 

here's what the cassette cover looks like.

Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Sounds (Cassette) RARE!!!! - eBay (item 300359908110 end time Oct-29-09 14:12:04 PDT)

let me know if it'll be any good


----------



## Snoopy60

I found a picture of the cassett on this link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/316404-post11.html

I want a cd-rip. Thanks! 



halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> just checked the link it says you have to be rapidshare pro to download it. hmmm I can get you this one I imagine it'll be similar to the one you one.
> 
> Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Sounds
> 
> here's what the cassette cover looks like.
> 
> Hallmark Howl-O-Ween Sounds (Cassette) RARE!!!! - eBay (item 300359908110 end time Oct-29-09 14:12:04 PDT)
> 
> let me know if it'll be any good


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

this was posted in another thread

http://www.mediafire.com/?tztrivyjjjm


----------



## Halloweiner

Snoopy - are you certain that the Hallmark Halloween tapes have been released in CD form? There's none that I've seen in 7 years of shopping on ebay.


----------



## JohnnyD97

Howl-O-Ween was released on CD, but I've never seen the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween on CD. I don't remember anything on CD back then (heh-heh)...


----------



## Halloweiner

I remember hearing one in someone's car (at the K-Mart Automotive Center where i worked in Sporting Goods & Automotives) for the first time around late 1985 or early 1986.


----------



## mangator

That rapidshare link posted above by Halloween Sucks in the UK totally does the trick. It'll try and coax you into signing up for a premium account, but you can get it for free if you follow the right links and are patient with the throttled download speed.

The zip contains separate MP3's of the individual songs from the tape (ho-hum), as well as two long MP3 files containing the sound effects (the one I remember as Sounds of Halloween, along with another one called Howl-o-ween, also by Hallmark, with a lot of the same stuff). JPG's of the cover art for the two tapes as well, in case you're feeling REALLY nostalgic.

Thank heaven I finally found this posting. I think of this old tape every year at this time. In my book, it's still the best all-around loop of effects for playing when the little goblins will be coming to your door.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

I'm glad it was still up!  I lost it on my computer cause I had to clean my computer due to viruses. I always listen to this every Halloween, it gives me so many good memories of my childhood.


----------



## tigerlilycmb

*1986 Sounds of Halloween cassette*



JohnnyD97 said:


> Howl-O-Ween was released on CD, but I've never seen the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween on CD. I don't remember anything on CD back then (heh-heh)...


Any chance the downloads are available still? I have been looking for this tape or a cd version for years and just stumbled across your thread here. Any help would be greatly appreciated, my kids would absolutely love this. I would gladly pay for a cd copy or mp3 to put on our computer. 

Thanks,
Christina


----------



## siys

JohnnyD97 said:


> Howl-O-Ween was released on CD, but I've never seen the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween on CD. I don't remember anything on CD back then (heh-heh)...


This has never been released on CD. Maybe a bootleg, but not any official CD, that I am aware of.


----------



## JohnnyD97

siys said:


> JohnnyD97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howl-O-Ween was released on CD, but I've never seen the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween on CD. I don't remember anything on CD back then (heh-heh)...
> 
> 
> 
> This has never been released on CD. Maybe a bootleg, but not any official CD, that I am aware of.
Click to expand...

Well I held it in my hands at a Hallmark store back then and I'm pretty sure they weren't selling bootlegs


----------



## JohnnyD97

tigerlilycmb said:


> JohnnyD97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Howl-O-Ween was released on CD, but I've never seen the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween on CD. I don't remember anything on CD back then (heh-heh)...
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance the downloads are available still? I have been looking for this tape or a cd version for years and just stumbled across your thread here. Any help would be greatly appreciated, my kids would absolutely love this. I would gladly pay for a cd copy or mp3 to put on our computer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Christina
Click to expand...

Do you still need it?


----------



## ScarySounds

Someone has shared a cassette rip and sent it to me. It's in MP3 and lossless. I do not have the other album though.

http://scarysounds.blogspot.com/2017/10/hallmark-howl-o-ween-sounds-year-1987.html


----------



## DavyKnoles

In the past there's been a lot of discussion about Hallmark's Halloween cassette. But since I've found something new, I thought I'd bring it back up. Hallmark produced it's tape (and I guess later a CD) for four years, beginning with the first and rarest version, "Hallmark Presents The Haunting Sounds of Halloween" in 1986. This cassette had a haunted house drawing with a distinctive purple border on the cover, and both sides of the tape were identical. This was the first one I bought in an after-Halloween sale. It featured standard sounds like rain, thunder, beating hearts, screams, and bubbling cauldrons along with voice actors delivering a number of humorous lines, like “My! What an ugly costume!”; “Give us your treats or else!”; “Ha ha ha! Aren’t you a little big to go trick or treating?”; or my favorite, “Why didn’t you wear a mask? Oh, excuse me. I guess you did!” Add to this a few quotes from Dante and Shakespeare, and combine it with a dash of music from Bach (Toccata and fuge) John Williams (Theme from Universal’s 80s film version of “Dracula”) and some spooky synthesized stuff, and it was a tape that, as one of the female voice actors said, soon became my treat. When they brought the tape back in 1987 they shortened the name to "Hallmark Presents the Sounds of Halloween" and changed the cover to a photo of Dracula holding a hand cupped to his ear. The tape featured the same sound effects and voice actors but they dropped all the music but Bach. However, the 87 tape included a B side of music rather than repeating the same sound effects. It was a mix tape that included covers of "Ghostbusters," "Monster Mash," "Purple People Eater," and "Thriller". These were about Drews Famous quality. Rather than find a Michael Jackson impersonator, as I remember, the Hallmark version of “Thriller“ simply featured a female vocalist. The mix tape feature was abandoned in 1988 when the tape (and for the first time CD) came back as "Howl-O-Ween" with a purple cover featuring a wolf howling at an orange moon. Aside from the different cover, the tape featured the same sound effects and voices as “Sounds of Halloween”, although there were some reverb effects added to it in places. In 1989, however, the last year Hallmark produced a tape, they completely changed the effects, the script, the voice actors and actresses and added a musical B side featuring spooky instrumentals like the themes to the Munsters and the Twilight Zone among others. 

Of the four, the most commonly heard and owned is the 1987 version. Most people had never seen or heard the original 1986 version. That’s why I was excited to bring this thread back into the light. Someone has posted the entire original “Hallmark Presents the Haunted Sounds of Halloween” on YouTube of all places, and here’s the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=045DiOQVJZk&t=1654s

It even features the original cover art. Isn’t the web wonderful?


----------



## siys

DavyKnoles, Thank you for your post. I have a huge Halloween collection and never knew of this cassette. As luck woulld have it there was a copy available on eBay and I just bought it. Cheers & Happy Halloween!


----------



## Dinosaur1972

I have heard this stuff but have never seen that cover before. Appreciate the linkage, Davy.


----------



## itzmurda

Has anyone got any proof that any of these 80’s Hallmark Halloween cassettes were also released on CD? A picture, advertisement, cd rip, etc?


----------



## siys

itzmurda said:


> Has anyone got any proof that any of these 80’s Hallmark Halloween cassettes were also released on CD? A picture, advertisement, cd rip, etc?


None of these Hallmark cassettes have ever been released to CD.

If there are any, they are bootlegs, as many people, including members of this site, make bootleg Halloween CDs and sell them, which, personally, I think is not cool. Karma will get them all.


----------



## siys

JohnnyD97 said:


> Howl-O-Ween was released on CD, but I've never seen the 1986 Hallmark Sounds of Halloween on CD. I don't remember anything on CD back then (heh-heh)...


That is false. Howl-O-Ween has never been released to CD. None of the Hallmark cassettes have been released to CD.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus

I wish it was released as a CD, but unfortunately it's not available. It's only available as a cassette. 

I found this on Youtube.


----------



## ScarySounds

I can see that Scary Sounds of Halloween took some clips from this tape unless it's much older than that, around the 12 minute mark.


----------



## siys

itzmurda said:


> Has anyone got any proof that any of these 80’s Hallmark Halloween cassettes were also released on CD? A picture, advertisement, cd rip, etc?


I assure you none of the Hallmark 1980s cassettes have ever been released on CD. Anyone stating otherwise is in error.

The only two Halloween related CD ever issued by Hallmark were "Scary Sounds and Fun Songs of Halloween" (2003) and "Halloween Cocktail Party" (2005).


----------



## jmoss

siys said:


> I assure you none of the Hallmark 1980s cassettes have ever been released on CD. Anyone stating otherwise is in error.
> 
> The only two Halloween related CD ever issued by Hallmark were "Scary Sounds and Fun Songs of Halloween" (2003) and "Halloween Cocktail Party" (2005).


Hey, Don't forget Hallmark "Trick or Treat: Favorite Halloween Hits for Kids" (2006)


----------



## siys

jmoss said:


> Hey, Don't forget Hallmark "Trick or Treat: Favorite Halloween Hits for Kids" (2006)


Excellent! Thank you!!

Turns out I bought it in 2011, but I have so much Halloween audio it's hard to keep up with it all. I based my above claim on info from the Internet.


----------



## jmoss

siys said:


> Excellent! Thank you!!
> 
> Turns out I bought it in 2011, but I have so much Halloween audio it's hard to keep up with it all. I based my above claim on info from the Internet.


I've had mine for years but not sure when I got it. I also found one I didn't know I had by Hallmark on CD called "LIVE! FROM CLUB DEAD: SPOOKY KIDS HALLOWEEN SONGS & SOUND
EFFECTS!" (2008). So that make 4 I have by Hallmark on CD.


----------



## siys

jmoss said:


> I've had mine for years but not sure when I got it. I also found one I didn't know I had by Hallmark on CD called "LIVE! FROM CLUB DEAD: SPOOKY KIDS HALLOWEEN SONGS & SOUND
> EFFECTS!" (2008). So that make 4 I have by Hallmark on CD.


Oh yeah, I have the Club Dead One too!!! Haha!!! I don't even know what I have!!!


----------



## itzmurda

siys said:


> None of these Hallmark cassettes have ever been released to CD.
> 
> If there are any, they are bootlegs, as many people, including members of this site, make bootleg Halloween CDs and sell them, which, personally, I think is not cool. Karma will get them all.


I didn’t think any were ever released on CD but two people were claiming it in here, including the person that you thanked for his post. If it ever was released on CD, there would be proof, and there isn’t, so that really settles it in my opinion

“Well I held [the Howl-O-Ween CD] in my hands at a Hallmark store back then and I'm pretty sure they weren't selling bootlegs” - JohnnyD97

“The mix tape feature was abandoned in 1988 when the tape (and for the first time CD) came back as "Howl-O-Ween" - Davy Knoles


----------



## billymeade

Here's the 1986 one: 



, which I still have! I can recite by heart, even after almost 40 years! "Go back (go back go back go back go back...) before it's too late!!!"


----------

